
Show HN: Coding with girls - netpi
https://github.com/beauty-enjoy/beauty
======
EJTH
I have no idea what this submission is supposed to be about. Please elaborate
a bit about what the purpose of this project is, my mandarin is not very good
:-)

------
abricot
what... the... fuck...

